# Possible Purchase Critique!:)



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi I've been horse hunting for a while and for a while nothing has come up. I saw an ad for a cob gelding for sale at €1500. He's 5yr, borken and riding and the ad says good r beginners (such as me!). Some thing about him caught my eye. To be honest I think he is ADORABLE! Plus he's a very unique colour!  
Anyway would like your opinion on him and if you think I should check him out. I thought I should should because if he's what the seller says he isthen
he's pretty reasonably priced! 

I'll give you the links to his ad and his YouTube video :

hhttp:/http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=hq07uzQbEQM his video 

http:/http://www.donedeal.ie/horses-for-sale/great-allrounder/6993477 his ad on donedeal! 

Thanks in advance, please reply and tell me his faults and good parts! :lol:


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm getting "page not found"


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Sorry, I must have typed it wrong! Sorry!

Here they are again(and hopefully they will work!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlITdq-y4hg his youtube video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq07uzQbEQM his other video

great allrounderÂ For Sale in Limerick - DoneDeal.ie his ad on DoneDeal

Please reply and say what you think about him and whether or not I should go and view him! Thanks!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

He's not talented at anything, moves with a high head and hollow back. He need some dressage training to get him moving in collection. His attitude seems good and he's at a good age to begin serious training. At 15hh you can't expect him to excel in jumping and he's not really hunter material. I don't know how prices go in your area so you'll have to decide if the asking price is in line for what you'd be getting which is basically a started horse.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

He has only been under saddle for 9 months and is clearly green. By 'novice', I think they mean novice show riders...so people doing low jumps, WTC, etc very comfortably. His temperament is nice, yes, but I don't think he is a beginners horse yet. He is strung out at the canter, high headed. 

He isn't a bad horse at all. Will be lovely if so some one steps in and gives him proper training for another few months, bbutnot now for a a beginner. How 'beginner' are you? I wouldn't suggest this horse to anyone who couldn't send him to 2-3 months of training to finish him, and who could take lessons with him at least one a week for a long time. I don't suggest him at all to someone so doesn't WTC stirrypless and with stirrups yet.


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

I not a complete novice, I can walk trot canter and gallop( also with no stirrups) and my highest jump was 1m along with crossrails, straight poles, bounces, doubles, triples and spreads. 
I have also been xc (not competitive) and some very basic dressage. 
I am going to ride whichever horse i buy in lessons every week maybe once or twice a week aldo hacking etc. 
Thanks for your critique! :-D


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

He needs some work but he could turn into a great horse! 
he needs collection, hes NOT soft in the mouth at all, he pulls against the bit, Hes cute though and if i was looking for a project i would be very interested!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

He has only been under saddle for 9 months - he has promise, but I wouldn't call him a beginners horse by any stretch. He is very strung out, head in the air, not using himself at all. He needs some retraining. However if he is close and you and your trainer can go see and test ride him and then feel he fits your skill level then he might be a good project horse. He is cute, but no good conformation photo to judge his structure from.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

He looks nice, there were a few strides, not any and not often, where it looked like he cam under himself for a split second.

If your going to have lessons I'd say go for it, get him vet checked and maybe even get your instructor out or some one with horse knowledge, with you when you try him.

He looks cute though, he won't be a world Olympic horse, but if your happy staying low level he'd be more then suitable, I think.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Honey, you ARE a beginner. I'm 56yo, an owner/trainer for 29 years and I have spent 26 as an American Civil War Reenactor--rough riding--as well as many trail riding vacations and loads of experiences. You may be a good rider with a decent seat, but you have NO IDEA what will scare a horse with only 9 months of training and this horse will throw you in a heartbeat if frightened. You only see arena work in the ad. It takes thousands of hours under saddle and many experiences to make a safe horse. "Novice" DOES mean a training level, not an inexperienced rider.
PLEASE keep looking. You need a been there/down that horse that will take care of you and forgive you when you make mistakes, so you can become a really good rider.


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

In fairness to the horse, he's not being ridden very well, so that could be part of why were are seeing the hollow back, etc. 

I would want to see him with a quiet rider working him. 

He had a nice frame when he was working without a rider. I'm not sure what that tie down system was, but he can obviously work in a nice frame. I think he's adorable. 

I'd say go ride him if you can, and have your trainer try as well.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Tryst said:


> He has only been under saddle for 9 months - he has promise, but I wouldn't call him a beginners horse by any stretch. He is very strung out, head in the air, not using himself at all. He needs some retraining. However if he is close and you and your trainer can go see and test ride him and then feel he fits your skill level then he might be a good project horse. He is cute, but no good conformation photo to judge his structure from.



this has a lot to do with the rider in the video.

I think if you watch the way he moves with the plastic bags, you will see he actually moves with pretty good balance and flexibility.

I could not get to the other links to veiw the add, and have no idea what a fair price for a hrose is in Ireland.

I actually like this horse. I bet he will be sturdy and adaptable, and worth seeing. check his saddle fit, too, as that might be part of why he is hollowing out.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

^^^ didn't watch the at liberty video... My bad


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Corporal said:


> Honey, you ARE a beginner. I'm 56yo, an owner/trainer for 29 years and I have spent 26 as an American Civil War Reenactor--rough riding--as well as many trail riding vacations and loads of experiences. You may be a good rider with a decent seat, but you have NO IDEA what will scare a horse with only 9 months of training and this horse will throw you in a heartbeat if frightened. You only see arena work in the ad. It takes thousands of hours under saddle and many experiences to make a safe horse. "Novice" DOES mean a training level, not an inexperienced rider.
> PLEASE keep looking. You need a been there/down that horse that will take care of you and forgive you when you make mistakes, so you can become a really good rider.



I acutually disagree partly. A green broke horse probably isn't right for the OP but the part about the dead broke horse I disagree on.

My first horse Ty is the most forgiving, gentle, bombproof horse ever. Great because i had no confidence in myself when I started. I was considered an advanced rider. I could walk/trot/lope gallop bareback and with a saddle. I had great position. My hands are nice and soft. I endurance race, barrel raced, and had hundreds of miles on the trail with him. But Ty is too perfect. I never had him buck. I had tiny little spooks but nothing at all bad. He is just an angel. 

Then one day I rode a friends slightly more spooky QH. He got a bit ****y and gave me one little buck. I almost fell off because Ty had never offered one before. i had no idea how to handle it. 

I ended up buying an Advanced horse named Harley who was spooky and a bit high strung and OMG the learning curve. I cried so much because my whole world was shaken. I thought I was a great rider but Ty had given me a huge sense of confidence that I didn't deserve. Ty is the best horse I have ever owned and is still my rock. 

I've talked with some other people and they say the same things. A beginner should have a gentle forgiving horse but not a perfect one.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the rider was more skilled you'd be seeing this horse move in a better frame, especially after 9 months. If you are seriously considering this horse, I recommend you do lessons 3x weekly for the first month if finances allow then do what you can afford. I think you will find he will be moving much better after the concentrated effort.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

As per your other thread, you've only been riding for two years, correct? In that case I do not think this horse is the right fit for you. He seems nice enough, but his age and (lack of) training could quickly overwhelm a rider without a lot of experience. Riding lesson horses is far different from riding a five year old with 9 months of training who likes to "gawk" at things.

Cuuuute horse though.


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone for replying! :-D 
I think I am going to check him out, my instructor said to try him out and see what he's like! Plus he's only 20mins away from me. 
Sorry if those other videos aren't working, I haven't figured out how to post videos.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Palomino, where in Ireland are you based? Perhaps we can help you search if you give us an upper limit on price.

As I said on your other thread, try and get someone to film you on him, and some confo pics


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

DuffyDuck, I am in Limerick but anywhere in Ireland is actually Ok because its such a small country that the max time it would take to drive from say Galway to Dublin (which is straight across the country) is 2hrs so everything is pretty close! :-D 

Thank you, that would be sooooo helpful! Since this is my first horse i don't have a lot more experience in buying horses and what to look for! :-D 

I guess the highest I'm willing to pay for a horse is €4000 but any higher i don't think is worth it as I am only looking for a pleasure ride and I will only be competing in local shows so I won't need a top quality horse for that, I am mainly looking for a horse that I can have fun with!  
Thanks again!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I am at work, unfortunately, so can't view videos or pictures.

I'll post a few links etc, I'm sure others will chime in!

Marketplace - All Rounder - Super horse needs loving hom

Marketplace - All Rounder - 9 year old Grey Mare

Marketplace - All Rounder - 8 year old gelding

Marketplace - All Rounder - Excellent Allrounder

8 YR Old Chestnut Mare by Aldato -

Beautiful 16.1hh Irish Sports Horse Eventers for sale in Carlisle, Cumbria, North West :: Horsemart

These are a handful I just picked out..

Just remember, try a couple of times if possible, and find your own vet for a vet check.. don't let anyone talk you out of getting one!


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you so much DuffyDuck! 
Will definitely have a look at these, Thanks!! :-D


----------

